

Show HN: My 2-Hour Twilio App - ed
http://txt2ping.com

======
dmor
Twilio has an SMS app contest going on, and the deadline is midnight tonight

[http://blog.twilio.com/2010/02/resources-for-getting-
started...](http://blog.twilio.com/2010/02/resources-for-getting-started-with-
twilio-sms.html)

-danielle @ Twilio

------
qeorge
Very cool, worked as advertised. Two things:

1) It sent me a text letting me know the message had been received, and
another with the result. The confirmation was nice, but since the messages
came 2 seconds apart you could skip the first one and save 3 cents.

2) Would be nice if it followed 301 redirects.

~~~
ericwaller
I agree about not needing the confirmation. I actually got the confirmation 5
seconds after the result.

~~~
brianobush
SMS msgs are not guaranteed to be received in the same order sent.

------
cedsav
Good showcase. Are you paying for the SMS out of pocket? FYI Couldn't check
https adress.

~~~
ed
Yep, but it's cheap so I don't mind.

Just pushed HTTPS support :)

~~~
labria
Where do you get them for cheap?

~~~
ddemchuk
twilio?

------
yaacovtp
You should add an example url and specify users not include "<http://> because
<http://example.com> doesn't work.

~~~
ed
Fixed!

------
mayanks
I created a similar app, but primarily for India (using India local number).
But it should work internationally also if you are willing to pay
international SMS charges (don't know at what premium). I've hosted at
appengine first to see the response <http://sms2ping.appspot.com> Do let me
know if someone tries it. BTW I get a response message free so am not paying
to send out messages as response

------
jarsj
Very Cute. How are you keeping this free ? I am not familiar with Twilio
pricing models, so your answer will educate me as well.

~~~
flog
The problem is Twilio provides no way of billing end users. In this case it
comes down to a micropayments problem (which still haven't been solved
sufficiently). So you either have to charge up-front for a monthly service fee
of a reasonable sum, or stick adverts everywhere which will hopefully cover
your costs. It's a major flaw for the platform if you want to build a business
off of it (I've been playing around with a per-monthly-fee service concept
recently).

------
Ravir
pretty fast as well. Good Job!

------
Aloofpanda
Pure uberness.

------
zackattack
my contest idea was chatroulette for twilio. i wrote some php code but am too
lazy to finish it and make a whole nice sheeny website.

~~~
bemmu
I did that: <http://www.happyfunline.com/>

Didn't know there was a contest though!

~~~
dmor
sorry, meant to reply to this thread - contest info is here:
<http://contests.twilio.com>

danielle @twilio

------
winter_blue
Android please.

~~~
jmtulloss
It just uses your text messaging app. Should work on any mobile phone.

